# Research: Cultural Identity of Expats in Germany



## ExpatResearch14

I am looking for expats (or former expats) who currently live in Germany and speak either German or English. I study Cultural Studies in Koblenz and I am writing my Bachelor Thesis about the influence of temporary employment abroad on the cultural identity of expats. Therefore, I am looking for expats who have at least worked for six months abroad. I would like to interview you about your cultural affiliation. Of course the data would be anonymized and I would send you my thesis as soon as it's finished. 

Thanks a lot for your support!


----------

